# Lifestyle Seasons Winter 2015



## FastCubeMaster (Jul 11, 2015)

Lifestyle seasons winter 2015 is on August 1st, in Melbourne.

The competitor limit has been reached but this is the place to chat or ask questions about the competition. (Yes, I am going)
http://www.speedcubing.com.au/LifestyleSeasonsWinter2015/ 

FastCubeMaster


----------



## OLLiver (Jul 24, 2015)

FastCubeMaster said:


> Lifestyle seasons winter 2015 is on August 1st, in Melbourne.
> 
> The competitor limit has been reached but this is the place to chat or ask questions about the competition. (Yes, I am going)
> http://www.speedcubing.com.au/LifestyleSeasonsWinter2015/
> ...



I registered, but the competitor limit has been reached. It says I am on the waiting list. this is my first comp ever. what are my chances of getting in?


----------



## Sajwo (Jul 30, 2015)

Why Feliks is not coming?


----------



## Dene (Jul 31, 2015)

I have the day off today so I'm totally gonna practise ^_^. Also, seeing as we're going to be short on skewb scramblers I expect those who are good at it to be prepared to scramble. After all, I'm only holding skewb for you >_>



Sajwo said:


> Why Feliks is not coming?



Perhaps you should ask him?


----------



## Faz (Jul 31, 2015)

Sajwo said:


> Why Feliks is not coming?



Because I'm unable to attend.


----------



## joshsailscga (Aug 1, 2015)

Sajwo said:


> Why Feliks is not coming?



Got to give Jay a chance to win sometimes


----------



## ottozing (Aug 1, 2015)

joshsailscga said:


> Got to give Jay a chance to win sometimes



That's a funny way of spelling Kirt

I'm not going either


----------



## Isaac Lai (Aug 1, 2015)

This is the second Australian comp in a row with no Jay and Feliks.


----------



## joshsailscga (Aug 1, 2015)

ottozing said:


> That's a funny way of spelling Kirt
> 
> I'm not going either



I like the way the community down there is small enough that you can tell within three guesses who's going to win a comp


----------



## Dene (Aug 1, 2015)

Oh man dem pyra scrambles... Major really missed out. L' R' U' B' U' B' U' L' U' B' R' r



Isaac Lai said:


> This is the second Australian comp in a row with no Jay and Feliks.



Right because it's totally reasonable to expect everyone to travel to Perth for a comp >_> (and one at the same time as WCs).


----------



## Isaac Lai (Aug 1, 2015)

Dene said:


> Oh man dem pyra scrambles... Major really missed out. L' R' U' B' U' B' U' L' U' B' R' r
> 
> 
> 
> Right because it's totally reasonable to expect everyone to travel to Perth for a comp >_> (and one at the same time as WCs).



Sorry third comp Newcastle Winter was before that, but not that it was that close to Melbourne or Canberra


----------



## Faz (Aug 1, 2015)

Isaac Lai said:


> Sorry third comp Newcastle Winter was before that, but not that it was that close to Melbourne or Canberra



4 after next weekend


----------



## kirtpro (Aug 1, 2015)

thx guyz


----------



## TimMc (Aug 1, 2015)

kirtpro said:


> thx guyz



1st Melbourne > Sydney > Brisbane ... ? 

Tim.


----------



## Tim Major (Aug 1, 2015)

joshsailscga said:


> I like the way the community down there is small enough that you can tell within three guesses who's going to win a comp



I think if Feliks attended every US comp, you could tell within 1 guess who would win most comps.



Dene said:


> Oh man dem pyra scrambles... Major really missed out. L' R' U' B' U' B' U' L' U' B' R' r



Would've not been close to 2.28 with that so I missed nothing  Only scramble I've seen that I would've definitely sub OcR'd, Jay nub'd it a comp or two ago whilst I scrambled.


----------



## joshsailscga (Aug 1, 2015)

Tim Major said:


> I think if Feliks attended every US comp, you could tell within 1 guess who would win most comps.



touche


----------

